# Canadian sailor died in a port visit to the Bahamas...



## SharkSlayer7.62 (5 Nov 2006)

This was a shocker as I read the sunday morning paper on-line...



> Investigators probing sailor's death delayed in New York
> 
> By BRIAN HAYES Court Reporter
> 
> ...



http://www.herald.ca/NovaScotia/538828.html

I have had the privelledge to know and sail with him. He was a man who worked hard and played harder. He always had a smile and being the Newf that he was, he put many smiles on other's faces. He was always up for a good time, a contributor to ship's morale. Congrats on getting your killicks, its too bad I missed that one. 

My condolences to his family and friends. You will be missed.

With our glasses raised, to Travis Pye... Forever on watch...

~BouLite


----------



## niner domestic (5 Nov 2006)

My condolences to family, friends, and colleagues.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Nov 2006)

Thoughts and prayers to LS Pye's family and friends.


----------



## PoPo (5 Nov 2006)

To Leading Seaman Pye's Family and Friends:
My deepest sympathies, may your memories bring you comfort at this time of need. 

PoPo


----------



## warspite (5 Nov 2006)

May you rest in peace


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Nov 2006)

RIP LS Pye.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (6 Nov 2006)

RIP LS Pye    My thoughts are with his family and ship mates.


----------



## klacquement (7 Nov 2006)

I briefly met LS Pye.  He was a graduate of the Marine Institute, and he was preparing to graduate as I came to this school.

I've been honoured to be selected as a member of his funeral party this weekend.  RIP LS Pye


----------



## Rider12 (7 Nov 2006)

R.I.P LS Pye. You've made your country proud. 

Rider12


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

RIP


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Nov 2006)

RIP LS Pye.  My condolences to your family.  Also to your room mate who is one of our young Stokers on my ship.  He is taking this hard.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Nov 2006)

RIP sailor...


----------



## Spr.Earl (7 Nov 2006)

Fare seas and following winds.


----------



## SharkSlayer7.62 (9 Nov 2006)

Here's the follow up in the local paper...

http://www.herald.ca/Metro/539624.html



> Sailor’s death accidental
> 
> By CHRIS LAMBIE Staff Reporter
> 
> ...



RIP Travis


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Nov 2006)

So it turns out that I knew his brother, in one of my online classes last year. RIP saylor  

ST. JOHN'S, N.L. (CP) - The body of a Canadian sailor who died while his ship was visiting the Bahamas returned to Newfoundland on Saturday. 

A casket carrying the body of Leading Seaman Travis Pye, who was born and raised in St. Lewis, N.L., was carried by his fellow sailors from a plane to a waiting hearse during a ceremony at St. John's International Airport. 

Pye, 22, died Nov. 3 after falling into Nassau harbour while his Halifax-based ship, HMCS St. John's, was in the Bahamian capital. 

Bahamian police have since ruled the death was an accident. 

At Saturday's ceremony, Pye's parents, sister and two brothers each placed a single flower on the coffin. 

Also at the service were the commander of Canadian Forces Station St. John's and the head of the navy school where Pye attended. 

A funeral was planned Monday in Mount Pleasant. 

Pye, who was single, was a marine engineering mechanic aboard the frigate.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Nov 2006)

Navy sailor laid to rest

By Tara Mullowney 
The Telegram







Crewmembers of the HMCS St. John's carry the flag-draped coffin of Leading Seaman Travis Broderick Pye following his funeral in St. John's this morning. Pye, from St. Lewis, Labrador, was laid to rest with full military honours. 
  

A Navy sailor from St. Lewis, Labrador was laid to rest with full military honours in St. John’s this morning

Leading Seaman Travis Broderick Pye died in Nassau, Bahamas Nov. 3, where his ship, the HMCS St. John’s, was visiting. He was on shore leave from a major international exercise and was standing on a jetty when he tumbled into the ocean.

He was rescued by passengers on a visiting cruise ship but later died.

Military personnel — including 15 members of the HMCS St. John’s and veterans of the HMS Newfoundland — Lt.-Gov. Ed Roberts and Cartwright-L’Anse au Clair MHA Yvonne Jones joined Pye’s family at St.Mary the Virgin Anglican church to pay their respects.

“Travis loved his job, especially when it took him to faraway places,” Pye’s older sister, Vanessa Poole, told members of the media. “The customs and languages of other countries fascinated him, and appealed to his sense of adventure.”


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Nov 2006)

RIP LS Pye...


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Nov 2006)

RIP


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Nov 2006)

RIP


----------



## Private Parts (14 Nov 2006)

http://www.thechronicleherald.ca/Canada/540774.html


----------

